# Mouse and Keyboard Suggestions



## Mr Mindcrime (Mar 17, 2020)

For years I've been using a cheap wireless Logitech mouse and keyboard. Lately they've both been acting a little strange with slow response and jerkiness. I've got a pretty solid computer setup but for some reason I've never considered investing a penny in mice and keyboards. 

Both my sons are avid gamers and they've been trying to convince me to spend a little on upgrading the keyboard and mouse. One is very big on Razer and the other on Logitech. After researching both companies, I see lots to get excited about. 

My question to this community is.. in the DAW world is there anything in particular to be looking for in new peripherals and do you have any recommendations on higher end keyboards and mice? Obviously my sons are steering me towards gaming equipment, but would those also be suitable to work with a DAW such as Cubase? I like the programmable potential of the mouse for example but is that really practical or useful in our world here?

Thanks for any help.
Roger


----------



## Vonk (Mar 17, 2020)

A programmable mouse could be worthwhile for some elementary macro control - I use one to shift focus between windows in cubase for example. I also use a dedicated cubase keyboard from editorskeys.com, which is useful for all the key commands in Cubase, though not as tactile as a gaming keyboard.


----------



## ajkandy (Mar 17, 2020)

Honestly, aside from upgrading to something with more reliability or which has a feel / key travel that you prefer, I'm not sure gamer gear offers musicians a lot more that is specific to DAW needs, except more buttons to have to remember  that said everyone's flow is different. 

I personally prefer low-travel keyboards like the Apple Aluminum extended keyboard that comes with most Macs, but not everyone does. 

I will say this:

Wired keyboards don't have to deal with RF interference and/or going through a driver. Not that you might notice it, but if you do see lag, try switching to a wired one.
You might want to look at dedicated hardware DAW controllers to speed your workflow. Behringer, Presonus, and other companies have devices for this - it depends if you think you can deal with a single fader or if you need banks of 8 or more faders for mixing, if you want a jog/shuttle wheel, etc. I have the Behringer X-Touch (large version, about like a couple of laptops stacked) and it's very good for the money. You can spend a lot on things like Avid controllers if you want top-of-the-line. 
There are also things like programmable button panels - Elgato's Stream Deck which has its own thread - and software like TouchOSC which you can run on tablets to create your own control panels / button banks.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 17, 2020)

Keyboards and mouses (and other input devices) are very subjective, in fact I'm surprised every time this subject comes up how different other people's preferences are from mine.

Being a writer among other things I'm extremely picky about keyboards, and for me the previous Apple Magic Keyboard - the one they were selling before they switched to butterfly whatever - is simply perfect. The same one was available with Bluetooth or USB, doesn't matter. I'm on my second one now (the first one wore out after several years of all-day use).

They also had a very similar keyboard in their laptops, which was another benefit - no adjustment when switching to a laptop.

I tried the current keyboard in the Apple Store a few months ago, and it seemed better than the first ones they released after the perfect one. But I'm not sure.

As to input devices, I like the Magic Mouse as well - not because it's such an innovation, but because a) they last years without mis-tracking (I'm also on my second one), and b) because it's so programmable with BetterTouchTool - it responds to multi-finger touches in different places, and you can assign different gestures to all kinds of things.

Not including BetterTouchTool, these all work with Windows as well, by the way/

Lots of people swear by trackballs, but they slow me down.

I also have a Magic Trackpad, but I use it (with BetterTouchTool) for gestures and navigation, rarely for clicking and dragging.


----------



## Pietro (Mar 17, 2020)

I suggest getting a keyboard with macro keys. And possibly not mechanical. Or one that is quiet. Low profile tend to be more quiet. I never understood the hype for mechanical. They are usually loud and require a pretty deep press. 

For mouse, totally go wireless. After using one for 5 years I can say there is no lag. I recommend Logitech Master MX3. Very useful extra buttons, amazing magnetic scroll wheels, great software with gesture functions, programmable per aplication. The only complaint I have is that the clicks are rather loud.

For any mouse I recommend to try Strokes Plus software. Programmable mouse gestures and keyboard macro software. You'll never ever use keyboard to transpose by an octave or nudge left right again. Requires basic, like very very basic programming skills but it's easy to learn. 

- Piotr


----------



## Mornats (Mar 17, 2020)

I've got a Corsair M95 gaming mouse (sadly discontinued) that I got for World of Warcraft (don't judge!) and it's got 6-8 buttons placed around my thumb. To be honest, I only really have two programmed that are useful in my DAW and that's the space key (jump in games, play/pause in DAWs) and enter which is handy too. I really should program record and some other useful things into it. Anyway, if I ever have to use another mouse for some reason I really miss that space button. So I'd recommend looking at a mouse with 2-3 extra programmable buttons. 

Keyboard wise I've got a mechanical which doesn't do anything fancy for my DAW except glow in different colours.


----------



## Mr Mindcrime (Mar 17, 2020)

Thanks a million for your responses. I'm glad I posted the question because as I was researching gaming keyboards and mice I started to get the feeling that this maybe wasn't the direction I needed to go. And these responses confirm that.

In theory it would seem that a somewhat programmable mouse would be helpful with editing (midi and audio) and maybe a few other repetitive tasks/clicks. 

An upgraded keyboard doesn't seem as clear cut. It is already pretty easy to assign repetitive functions to various keys or key combos on any keyboard so a fancy keyboard is more for "cool lighting" or such? I appreciate the suggestion for a wired keyboard.

A midi controller may be another good suggestion worth looking into for mixing.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 17, 2020)

Pietro said:


> I never understood the hype for mechanical.



If you mean traditional long-travel keys, well, as I said, this is all subjective. I find the short-travel ones much better, but what can you say.



Mr Mindcrime said:


> I appreciate the suggestion for a wired keyboard.



There's nothing wrong with wired keyboards, but I don't see why you'd want an extra cable if you don't need it. Bluetooth keyboards and mice have no noticeable lag.

For that matter, Bluetooth keyboards and mice controlling other machines over Wi-Fi (Microsoft Remote Desktop) have no noticeable lag. The screen's a little slower, but not the input devices.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Mar 17, 2020)

Why doesn't Apple make a backlit desktop keyboard?!!?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 17, 2020)

InLight-Tone said:


> Why doesn't Apple make a backlit desktop keyboard?!!?



Probably because people who need to look at the keyboard can just turn on the light.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 17, 2020)

Newer RGB backlit KB(s) like Das Keyboard X50Q can be cool for seasoned citizens and priced reasonably. 
Have used multiple Logitech, wired, Illuminated Keyboards for several years, but now starting replacement process. 
Logitech and Kensington Trackballs (wired) get heavy use; with Logitech G400 mice when extensive scrolling. 
All on Win10 Pro Desktop PC systems (3).


----------



## tav.one (Mar 17, 2020)

I use Logitech MX Master 2 and it has improved my workflow and has also helped with palm pain caused by 8 year use of Magic Mouse.
I use the programmable buttons of the mouse all times in all apps and can’t live without them now.
I use solar powered Logitech keyboard and love typing on that one.
I also have Magic Trackpad 2 but haven’t been using it much lately.


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 18, 2020)

+1 for Logitech MX Master, I control transport with the thumb buttons and scroll horizontally with the secondary wheel. 

I switched to a mechanical keyboard (Keychron K4) recently and absolutely adore it, but that's a question of taste.


----------



## Mornats (Mar 18, 2020)

My keyboard is a Corsair K70 MK2 and whilst I white like the shimmering multi colour pattern it has at the moment, I can set each key to be an individual colour. Maybe handy for a DAW or shortcut key customisations?


----------



## Uiroo (Mar 18, 2020)

Keyboard wise if can redommend a keyboard with macro buttons, I have this one.


----------



## Pietro (Mar 18, 2020)

As to any specific models, I went for Steelseries Apex 350 a couple of years ago. It's not too loud (but still louder than some lower profile keyboards) , comfortable to work on and has a lot of macro keys, which I now cannot live without. Plus I have Stream deck XL.

If you are not tied to macro keys, I would suggest trying out one of the new Logitech MX keyboards a Microsoft Surface keyboard that's low profile and thus much more quiet and very comfortable to use.

- Piotr


----------



## Pictus (Mar 18, 2020)

A mouse with *extra* horizontal scroll wheel


----------



## InLight-Tone (Mar 18, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Probably because people who need to look at the keyboard can just turn on the light.


I like working in the dark, dark mode, and no I can't type without looking at the keyboard. Long term bad habit...


----------



## Pietro (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm wondering how you guys are using the horizontal scroll wheel. I have it act as +10/-10 velocity and with ALT, it would act as 1.1 and 0.9 velocity multiplier.

But maybe there's some better use for it?

- Piotr


----------



## Divico (Mar 18, 2020)

Ergonomy is the most important thing imo. You have to stay comfortable after hours of work. I recently got the master mx3. The magnetic mouse wheel is just amazing. The horizontal wheel is pretty useful for daw work too. IMO choosing gear is like choosing boots. You have to try them/put them on. I like to go to electronic stores and play around with the gear to check if it fits my hands


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 18, 2020)

InLight-Tone said:


> I like working in the dark, dark mode, and no I can't type without looking at the keyboard. Long term bad habit...



Yeah, not every struggling composer took temp office jobs after first graduating and learned to type really quickly.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Dec 7, 2020)

Can anyone recommend a backlit keyboard?


----------



## AR (Dec 7, 2020)

Logitech mx keys+mouse. Can switch between 3 pcs. And works wired or bluetooth.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Dec 7, 2020)

I bought a gamer keyboard with mechanical switches - because I type a lot. Each key can be a different color (and easily switch if I wanted, for google doc vs Studio One, for example). Each key can be remapped. I haven’t yet explored keyboard macros. If you have to record live music, go with a membrane or quiet keyboard if it’s in the same room or nearby.

I bought the Roccat Vulcan. Some gaming keyboards have slightly different models of the same keyboard that use different switch types.

I’ve had the same Logitech gamer mouse for 10+ years because it’s comfortable for me and works great. I stick with wired for both keyboard and mouse - lowest latency.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 7, 2020)

Recently replaced older combo with Corsair - K70 Series Kybd & Scimitar Pro Mouse. Like their iCue software and terrific telephone Support ... so far. Learning to use Scimitar _ 12 side-buttons somewhat akin to Stream Deck .. (which is part of Corsair).

Gaming Headsets | Gaming Mice | CORSAIR


----------



## Jkist (Dec 9, 2020)

That Logitech MX3 with the thumb scroll is gonna be tough to beat. The side scroll is so nice for navigating forwards and back in the DAW. However, I really enjoy the latest lightweight wireless gaming mice, ie the Razer Viper Ultimate, the Logitech G Pro Wireless, the Glorious Model O Wireless, etc.

The latest craze in gaming is as light as you can get, and I have always advocated lighter mice. These feel great to use for long periods of time, especially the G Pro Wireless since the shape is naturally ergonomic. The sensor accuracy also feels way better to me, I love setting my mouse fast so I dont have to swing my arm all over the place when working, yet the precision of the sensor allows me to make very fine adjustments when needed.

As for keyboards, thats a whole can of worms, but if you want to take a glimpse into the dark side, this is what I use:









Dygma Raise split ergonomic keyboard


The Dygma Raise is a fully customizable ergonomic split keyboard designed to enhance performance, health, and comfort.




dygma.com





Yes, it is really expensive. Yes, when you start to dive into the high end of keyboard stuff, it all gets stupid expensive. However, these split keyboard designs are the future IMO. Its much more comfortable to work with my arms more spread apart when typing, rather than my wrists so close together like normal.

Also every button is completely programmable, and easy to do in their software. Also the keyboard has 4 thumb buttons where the spacebar should be. Why we use the thumb for one giant button for so long is beyond me, because having 4 buttons on my thumb is SO useful that I couldnt be without it now.

This one is expensive, but there are other, cheaper options out there worth considering.

Finally check this out:









Stream Deck Mini | elgato.com


With Stream Deck Mini, take full control of your content and focus on what matters most: your audience.




www.elgato.com





This is a stream deck macro pad, but it works amazing for music production. You can assign each button to do whatever you want, and then you can put folders with even more buttons inside. The best part is each button is a screen.

So in my case, I have the main screen with 4 buttons used to instantly open all my major apps (steam, spotify, reaper, and chrome). Then I have two folders. One is a folder full of shortcuts to the standalone versions of my favorite VSTis (Pianoteq, Omnisphere, Keyscape, etc), the other folder has buttons for Reaper shortcuts (one bounces midi to audio, one inserts midi, etc).

Its super handy, and fun to use! Worth a look IMO if you are trying to boost your workflow and productivity.


----------

